# Acer Aspire V3 372-518V Bootloop



## TheSpecialOne (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mir auf genanntem Laptop Ubuntu neu installieren. Leider hänge ich nun in einer Bootloop. Acer-Logo und folgende Nachricht erscheint:

System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults. 
Creating boot entry "boot0030" with label ubuntu for file "\efi\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"

Reset System

Mit F12 kommt man sonst eigentlich zur boot device Auswahl. Das geht momentan leider nicht.
Ich würde gerne ins BIOS, aber ich komme nicht rein da ich wohl scheinbar ein Passwort gesetzt habe. Kann ich mich überhaupt nicht dran erinnern.

Ich hab schon versucht die CMOS Batterie und Akku abzustöpseln um das BIOS zu resetten. Leider ohner Erfolg.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wie ich dem Dilemma wieder entkomme? Also erstmal ins BIOS kommen wäre super. 
Eigentlich haben die Mainboards doch immer eine CMOS-Jumper mit dem man das auch zurücksetzen kann oder? Den kann ich leider nicht finden. Ich lade mal ein Bild vom Board hoch.


Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (5. Mai 2019)

Ich habe etwas gefunden. Scheinbar muss ich mich direkt an Acer wenden.

"Wenn Sie ein Notebook besitzen, dann hilft es meistens nichts das CMOS zu löschen, denn auf Notebooks ist i.d.R., als Diebstahlschutz, ein zusätzlicher (winziger, versteckter) IC-Baustein integriert, der das Passwort enthält. Einige Hersteller hinterlegen das Passwort zusätzlich noch auf einem versteckten Festplattensektor. Abhilfe schafft hier meistens nur ein direkter Kontakt des Herstellersupports, und dem Nachweis eines Kaufbelegs, dass das Notebook von Ihnen rechtmässig erworben wurde. Je nach Hersteller muss man dann nur die Seriennummer des Notebooks durchgeben und man erhält (in vielen Fällen sogar kostenlos) ein individuelles Masterpasswort zum Entsperren des Notebooks. Bei einigen Herstellern ist es leider nicht kostenlos, und andere Hersteller bieten sogar nur den Austausch des Notebook-Mainboards an - was dann richtig teuer wird!"

Quelle: BIOS Passwoerter - Bios Setup- und Masterpasswoerter | www.biosflash.com


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Mai 2019)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Ich habe etwas gefunden. Scheinbar muss ich mich direkt an Acer wenden.
> "Wenn Sie ein Notebook besitzen, dann hilft es meistens nichts das CMOS zu löschen, denn auf Notebooks ist i.d.R., als Diebstahlschutz, ein zusätzlicher (winziger, versteckter) IC-Baustein integriert, der das Passwort enthält



Ich hab schon viele Acer auf der Werkbank gehabt, aber das ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.
Aber zutrauen kann man es Acer.

Hast Du die Spannung der Batterie gemessen?

Das Masterpasswort würde helfen.
Ein neues Board kostet meist um die 200.- EUR oder mehr.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (5. Mai 2019)

Nein, ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit die Spannung zu messen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Mai 2019)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit die Spannung zu messen.


 Das hilft:
Voltcraft VC130-1 Digital Multimeter ab €' '15 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.
Hat jeder Schrauber / Bastler / Elektriker und kann es Dir auch mal leihen.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (5. Mai 2019)

Alles klar, aber was bringt es wenn ich die Spannung der Batterie kenne? Das BIOS scheint ja trotz dem noch durch so eine IC-Baustein geschützt zu sein. Denn selbst wenn CMOS-Batterie  und Akku abgestöpselt war(am Mainboard) und die SSD ausgebaut ist komm ich nicht ins BIOS. Das heißt das Passwort muss irgendwo anders gespeichert sein oder es ist ein default-Wert im CMOS. 

Ich rufe morgen bei Acer an und berichte dann.


----------



## idge (5. Mai 2019)

Bekommst du eine Option einen Unlock Code einzugeben wenn du das Passwort 3x falsch eingegeben hast?

Falls ja: mal unter bios-pw.org nachschauen.
Hier den Code der im  Notebookdialog unter der Option angezeigt wird eingeben und probieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Mai 2019)

Lese bitte hier: EFI Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------

